# White Lips?



## dakotagirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I know I have read on this website about fish having a fungus or something when they have white lips.

I bought a guppy from my lfs that I buy all my fish from. Very good and knowledgable staff and healthy fish, I have never had a problem, but the guppy I bought has white lips. I looks like someone drew a fine white line around the outside of his lips. He eats, swims, and interacts with my other guppies. Seems very healthy. I can't tell if this is his natural color or if he has some kind of fungus.

Any suggestions?? Should I treat him just to be on the safe side? What would be the best medicine to treat him with? He is in my community tank with my other guppies as I do not have a quarentine tank until my new tank finishes cycling and I move my inhabitants from the 10 gallon they are in now to the 26 gallon, then my 10 will be my quarentine tank.

My stats are: Ammonia:0,nitrite:0, and nitrate is 20. Temp. in my tank is always about 76. Thanks for any help!

Barb


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Dakota.

Sounds like columnaris disease to me. External bacterial treatment would be your answer to this. To be safe, treat the fish in the quarantine tank.

HTH
Blue


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

could be natural coloring too. Does it look as if it is on the surface and will come off or does it look like it is actually part of the fish color?
I have one guppy that has yellow lips and one has black. other lips are different too!
Same with the platys. they are all red wags but some have orangey, some have black and some are whitish. All normal colorings.


----------

